# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  نبود متد GetInputStream در conn

## faramosh

سلام
کد زیر را در ویژوال استودیو می نویسم اما متد GetInputStream در conn دیده نمیشه چکار باید کرد؟

String link = "http://www.google.com"; URL url = new URL(link);
HttpURLConnection conn = (HttpURLConnection)url.OpenConnection();
conn.Connect();
int response = conn.GetInputStream();



این خطا را هم در زمان build میدهد
'HttpURLConnection' does not contain a definition for 'GetInputStream'

لطفا راهنمایی کنید در اینترنت هر چی گشتم راه حلی پیدا نکردم

----------

